# BettaMania Journal



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I currently have two bettas, Snowbird and Hercules. Snowbird is a female HMPKEE salamander and very wild at heart; Hercules is a pink and purple male VT with a very sweet composure. 

After a space problem and a few financial issues, I had to adopt out 9 of my 11 bettas. I am taking a slight hiatus from my previous- what my family calls- betta "obsession". Most of these fish were rescues and I hope to get back to that one day. 

So I'll try to post daily and do pic updates every once in awhile. Thanks for viewing my journal! I hope you enjoy =) 

Here are some pics Sorry, I won't be hitting the 50 limit today :lol:


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Snowbird stopped eating prepared food such as pellets and bloodworms. I placed a week old platy fry in there and she ate it right away. She shows no signs of illness. 

Can you feed your betta live foods like livebearer fry?


----------



## KatNDog292 (Apr 10, 2014)

I think so. My dad tried to make me feed my betta brine shrimp but they were kinda my pets too... Anyway I'm sure it won't really matter.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. I just want to make sure it will be fine to feed her this as a full time diet. She's a big girl so a week old fry fits in her stomach perfectly. 
Hmm, since it is significantly larger than NLS pellets, I'm wondering how many feedings per week. I'll look into that. 
Since I have guppies for a breeding project, I might use the extra fry as food for my bettas. I know they'll be producing a steady supply. 

*"Hard Part About the Fish Hobby": *
For now, I am trying so hard not to go to PetCo and grab a ton of those baby bettas. URGH :roll: I'm trying to save room for an all time favorite, CT male. Now that the financial issues are resolved and I have space, I may be able to continue my collecting. That'll probably be far from now :/ 

The only downside to the weekend is that Saturdays are WC days. Though I enjoy cleaning my betta tanks, I can't say the same for my livebearer and goldfish tanks. This also means that I can go to the petstore and look at some really pretty fish and possibly obtain some new plants. 

*"Betta Cuteness": *
Hercules has been making the largest nest ever. It's covering 1/3 of his tank. I assume that he is really happy. Snowbird is "adventuring" through the ball of floating plants I place in her tank. Speaking of her tank, I found 3 ramshorns and an egg sac in there. Great more babies. Oh well, hopefully my new 'wild' betta will eat them as a snack, lol. 

*"My Thoughts": *
The light in Snowbird's tank went out, so maybe I should replace the tank (the light is not replaceable) so I don't have to use a lamp. And I should look into getting a tank for hercules that has a light fixture. Even though this hobby is money out of your pocket, it's quite rewarding an entertaining. Some people think I'm crazy with all my tanks and stuff, but I think it's educational. You learn a lot of genetics, parameters, biology, and much more that is very valueable later on. I used to have an interest in marine biolgy, but the certain requirements for it didn't suit me, but I still am very dedicated to the care of aquatics.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So today I noticed Hercules flaring at the girls for adoption, and was building a bubble nest at the same time. He is well over 2 years old and still in the game. Does that mean that older bettas can still breed? 

Snowbird was chasing her food around for quite awhile as her meal was a little bit larger this time. Hopefully Hercules will take to eating quickly when I start him on guppy fry.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Subscribing!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, BettaLover! Hope you enjoy my journal  

I think I underestimated the IAL I put in the betta tanks. Hehe, it looks like really dark tea right now. One leaf can make a 2 gallon tank look like a cup of caf.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your bettas are cute i love the name snowbird


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you. Yeah, I think it fits her perfectly.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

She reminds me of a betta I had awhile ago 








I love how she looks a little bit different depending on the lighting  How did you come up with the name Snowbird?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

o.o could be siblings! 

Actually I recieved this amazing girl from Lilnaugrim. She's an AB girl I believe.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha maybe they are some how related

Though I got him from Petco


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Eh, ya never know :lol: 

Yeah I got my beautiful HMPKEE male, Dumbo (SIP) from PetCo. Luckily he wasn't $40 as they usually are.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

They sell them for $40? Was yours a placket or long finned.
Ours are $26 for plackets, (luckily I had a coupon when I got my boy)
$30 for a delta EE and $35 for a HMEE

also sorry to hear you lost your fish


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I was going to breed him and Snowbird, but something happened and then he died. 

HMPKEE $22-40
HMEE $35
EE Delta $29


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

wow that's a big price range for HMPKEE's

Aww I wish it could have worked out with him.
Do you still plan on breeding snowbird?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't really know. If I see a male that sparks my eye, I might. I planned on breeding next spring, but it would be nice to have something to do this summer. If I'm able to obtain a whtie CT male, I probably will breed soon. Ugh, I want to breed red dragons and platinums SOOO bad.

I'll have to raise some money before that happens. Still need a 20g, 10g or tub, adjustable heater, and some extra food cultures. Maybe even a clumb of java moss. 

Lol, now that I am able to return to the betta hobby, I seem to be diving head first. Nah, I should stay away....but it's so hard!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

My favorite quote ever is

Bettas are like potato chips-summersea


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, that is one for the books. I seriously am holding back from buying all of the baby bettas to see how they grow up. After all, my rescue is based off of that. 

I currently have a list of bettas I REALLY want :
-HMEE lavendar male
-white and blue marbled CT
-White male CT
-Plantinum HMPK
-Yellow or red dragon HMPK
-Royal blue CT male 
-Royal blue or deep red VT male 

Yeah, I am a lover of CTs and HMPKs.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm wondering if chocolate BN plecos would be fine with bettas. I'm thinking about getting a 20G. Yeah, kinda big for just one betta so I was thinking a group of neon tetras and a small shoal of plecos. I might consider silvertip tetras or penguin tetras. Are either better than the other to go with bettas?

Besides that, if people are interested, I might be breeding this summer. Have not decided what I am going to breed so I am open to suggestions. I just need to make sure that they will have homes =). Platinums are really on my mind as are elephant ears. I've seen some pretty nice salamanders and peach colors at PetCo. Yeah, for my first spawn I'm going for higher quality pet store fish, but don't worry I'll move towards breeders.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Mg BN plecos have been fine with my females. Heck I don't think they even notice each other.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know  

So my dad said he'll buy me a new 10G set up (YAY). So I am wondering what I'll do. *cough* bettas *cough* LOL. Though the only catch is I have to adopt out my rescues. If you're interested, anything and everything I am selling, trading, or looking for is here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-classifieds/pms-fs-lf-trade-shop-345698/
So I am thinking about either dividing the tank three ways and having a betta in each; two ways with a betta in each, or a betta with a group of tetras or cories. I really want to get back to rescuing baby bettas, so I'll probably have fish in the tank that are compadible so I can raise babies whenever I can. Hmmm, so many options!!!! I am open to suggestions. But yeah, I need to get my adoptions out.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I vote dividing it into 3, The more bettas the merrier


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hehe, lol. Yeah, that would be nice. Right now I am set on a CT, king, HMPK, or HMPKDT boy. I will still rescue and adopt out baby bettas, but I don't think I will be able to house too many fish. My parents think that I am a crazy betta girl and that I need to calm down. Haha, yeah, like that's going to happen. 

We'll see (mwuahahahha)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So I have the tank ready for the new CT boy from lilnaugrim. He should get here around Monday. I have a critter keeper to acclimate him in. 

Athos died last week and now I just have two girls and one boy up for adoption, and Snowbird. I wonder how long I'll be able to control myself from getting more bettas.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about Athos  SIP 

I hope your new CT arrives safely


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I'M SUPER EXCITED!!!!! New CT boy arrived healthy and safe today. He is so much more beautiful in person. Small and full of personality, he reminds me of Bloo, my first betta. He has a purplish, pinkish iridesence (sorry for my spelling) and a slightly blue butterfly coloring. 

He still doesn't have a name, but if you think of one, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

He looks amazing 
Im glad he got to you ok. 

Some name suggestions 
Sterling 
Knight
Resonance
Callen or Callenon 

Good luck with him


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sabina88 said:


> He looks amazing
> Im glad he got to you ok.
> 
> Some name suggestions
> ...


Thanks.  Callen, for some reason, and Knight make me think Chandler. Sterling reminds me of Stewart, like the mouse. I have so many name ideas: *I really want to type these down so I don't forget, sorry for the long list*
*In the Sky:*
Snow
Frozen (hehe, uh...)
Angel
Star
Cloud
Sky
Paint
*English (?):*
Chandler
Alfred
Bruce
William
Edmund
*Greek/Roman:*
Julius
Caesar
Leonidas
Achilles
Adonis
Thaddius
Theodore
Orion

If I make some extra money this summer, I might get him a 3-5 gallon tank and model it as a greek/roman tank.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I like the names Angel (lol I almost suggested that ), Orion, Thaddius and Adonis


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm really considering Angel or a Greek/Roman name.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Alright I narrowed down the list:



Angel
Bruce
William
Edmund
Leonidas
Adonis
Thaddius
Orion


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I like Orion and Adonis. He is a handsome fish!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I looked up Roman and Greek boy names on Google, and OMG there are so many. Adonis and Orion, along with a hanful of others that I heard from 300 and in history class, were the only ones I thought I was pronouncing correctly. 

For his tank I was thinking a roman center piece with mossy collumns and either white or black sand. 

As I was typing this I looked at him *he's above my desk* and made the cutest little yawn ever. He really reminds me of Bloo, even though Bloo was half his size.


----------

